# Updated Pics of Roy :)



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it's only been a month since I posted but Roy is getting more and more grown up as the days go by, he's growing so fast. So....thought I'd show you all how he's getting on! He is a handsome fella  and is still soooooo cute


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Awwww he is just still so beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope Millie is behaving for you!!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

He is..... stunning!!!!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

David & Emily said:


> Hope Millie is behaving for you!!


Yep Millie is being a good girl, still following us around everywhere and having lot's of cuddles  How's Roy? He is such a stunner :001_wub:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Roy is having a little naughty spell at the moment. But he is too cute to tell off 

He has a mischievious couple of hours at night but on the whole he is a little gem! He is currently chasing imaginary mice up and down the stairs :thumbup: at least he amuses himself ha ha!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

David & Emily said:


> Roy is having a little naughty spell at the moment. But he is too cute to tell off
> 
> He has a mischievious couple of hours at night but on the whole he is a little gem! He is currently chasing imaginary mice up and down the stairs :thumbup: at least he amuses himself ha ha!


Oh bless him. Millie seems to have a mad half hour just after her breakfast and then again at night where she chases anything and everything  I know what you mean about being too cute to tell off. I'm sure Millie knows she can get away with practically anything  I can't believe how big she is getting too, just like Roy


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aww, he is super cute! I love picture 2.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, he doesn't seem to look chilled and sleepy, he has big wild eyes! lol x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah I love Roy he is very cute, what do you call his colour? Its gorgeous.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i just love roy, where do you live, i want to catnap him.
michelle xx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> i just love roy, where do you live, i want to catnap him.
> michelle xx


Join the queue...!!!!


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Minny-Moo said:


> Ah I love Roy he is very cute, what do you call his colour? Its gorgeous.


He is classed as a "Blue" on his papers. He is great - he follows me everywhere! Anywhere I go in the house he's at my feet looking up at me 

He's having a little nap nap and letting me watch X Factor teehee! :thumbup:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.:biggrin:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww thanks guys, I will pass on your comments to Roy


----------

